#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Два Кармапы

## Дина Скатова

Здравствуйте. дорогие форумчане! Слышала, что на сегодняшний день есть два Кармапы...Как так получилось?Если они оба настоящие, почему их тогда два, а не три, например?(Тело, Речь и Ум предыдущего Кармапы)?А если нет, то кто из них настоящий?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Теоретически, 3 это не предел, их (воплощений) может быть намного больше: 5, 25, ... 
Но так уж сложилось, что выбирали всегда одного Кармапу. Далай-лама же тоже один.
Настоящий тот, кому доверяете лично _Вы_, если чувствуете доверие к обоим, то отлично, т.к. есть ламы признающие обоих.
Сохраняйте чистое видение, оба Кармапы дают отличное Учение, у обоих есть все необходимые передачи линии. Препятствия создает лишь омраченный ум.

----------

Alekk (06.01.2011), Denli (09.01.2011), Svarog (10.01.2011), Tong Po (07.01.2011), Zosia (04.02.2012), Алексей Самохин (07.01.2011), Алексей Шумилин (05.01.2011), Дина Скатова (06.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Эделизи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Настоящий тот, кому доверяете лично _Вы_,


телега впереди лошади. Сначала проверка, потом доверие.

----------

Джигме (09.01.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> телега впереди лошади. Сначала проверка, потом доверие.


и как интересно Вы _проверите_ Кармап на "истинность"?  :Big Grin:

----------

Svarog (10.01.2011), Tong Po (07.01.2011), Алексей Шумилин (05.01.2011), Артем Тараненко (05.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Dron

никак

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Иван Денисов

На истиннность Кармапа проверятся точно также, как и любой тантрический мастер: на внешнем, внутреннем и тайном уровнях.

----------

Дина Скатова (06.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Yeshe

> Здравствуйте. дорогие форумчане! Слышала, что на сегодняшний день есть два Кармапы... Как так получилось?


Дина, это достаточно был болезненный вопрос для обеих линий и для движения в целом. Там накопилось немало претензий с обеих сторон, которые вам наверное знать не нужно. В конце концов все как буддисты решили вопрос очень просто - обе линии существуют не враждуя, оба Кармапы воспитываются с детства в очень буддийской среде, что дает им возможность вырасти хорошими учителями. Потому воспринимайте учение и не копайте то, что не нужно. 

ЗЫ. Присматриваться к учителю, изучать и наблюдать его и его качества в буддизме очень важно. Необоснованное доверие может принести вред.

----------

Дина Скатова (06.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2011)

----------


## Keiko

Несмотря на то, что я чувствую связь с одним из Кармап, понравился стиль одного настоятеля монастыря  линии Кагью в Бодхайя. Полная демократия. В одних кельях монастыря стоит фотография одного Кармапы, а в других другого.

----------

Tong Po (07.01.2011), Дина Скатова (06.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Ридонлиев (20.10.2014), Ринчен Намгьял (06.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Несмотря на то, что я чувствую связь с одним из Кармап, понравился стиль одного настоятеля монастыря  линии Кагью в Бодхайя. Полная демократия. В одних кельях монастыря стоит фотография одного Кармапы, а в других другого.


Гьялва Кармапа Тхайе Дордже сказал, что Кармапа - один

----------

Дифо (07.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Буряты  вообще от традиции Тулку отказались  :Smilie:

----------

лесник (06.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Гьялва Кармапа Тхайе Дордже сказал, что Кармапа - один


Сейчас два.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Теоретически, 3 это не предел, их (воплощений) может быть намного больше: 5, 25, ... 
> Но так уж сложилось, что выбирали всегда одного Кармапу. Далай-лама же тоже один.


Кармапу не выбирают, это не парламентская проце"дура", Кармапа сам предсказывает свое перерождение посредством письма .



> Настоящий тот, кому доверяете лично _Вы_, если чувствуете доверие к обоим, то отлично, т.к. есть ламы признающие обоих.
> Сохраняйте чистое видение, оба Кармапы дают отличное Учение, у обоих есть все необходимые передачи линии. Препятствия создает лишь омраченный ум.


А вот это . как грится, "субъективный идеализм". При чем здесь чистое видение? Либо претендент является Кармапой, либо нет. И здесь , как рекомендовал один монах, мы можем следовать  за одним из регентов ( Тай Ситу или Шамаром Ринпоче). которые применяли  определенные методы для нахождения тулку Кармапы. За тем , кто покажется более убедительным...

----------

Nyurka (30.06.2014)

----------


## Legba

> И здесь , как рекомендовал один монах, мы можем следовать  за одним из регентов ( Тай Ситу или Шамаром Ринпоче). которые применяли  определенные методы для нахождения тулку Кармапы. За тем , кто покажется более убедительным...


Ну, или если покажется убедительными, за теми Ламами, которые рекомендуют признавать обоих - Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Беру Ченце Ринпоче и т.д. :Cool:

----------

Иван Денисов (06.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (06.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Как учит DJKR, титул -  это не совсем то, из за чего стоит следовать за Учителем.

Является ваш Учитель "настоящим Кармапой" или нет, не важно. 
Главное, чтобы он был заинтересован лично в вашем просветлении.

----------

Иван Денисов (06.01.2011), лесник (06.01.2011), Маша_ла (06.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2011)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

> Буряты вообще от традиции Тулку отказались


Создаётся устойчивое впечатление, что многие буряты и вовсе от Дхармы отказались.

----------

Torkwemada (10.01.2011)

----------


## Keiko

> Гьялва Кармапа Тхайе Дордже сказал, что Кармапа - один


Я тоже думаю, что Кармапа один. Но на сегодняшний день есть два публичных Кармап. И оба имеют сильнейших Учителей и глубокие передачи. Поэтому второй Кармапа тоже с очень, не знаю, как правильнее сказать, - неординарной кармой, в буддизме нет случайных вещей. Я знаю одного человека, который был на его поучениях и у него были сильные переживания..
И ещё..Мне кажется не следует оценивать происходящее с того уровня, на котором мы находимся. И уж тем более учавствовать в политике вокруг того, чего не понимаешь.

----------

Legba (06.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Ридонлиев (20.10.2014), Ринчен Намгьял (06.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Создаётся устойчивое впечатление, что многие буряты и вовсе от Дхармы отказались.


Этой традиции 300 лет.

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Здравствуйте. дорогие форумчане! Слышала, что на сегодняшний день есть два Кармапы...Как так получилось?Если они оба настоящие, почему их тогда два, а не три, например?(Тело, Речь и Ум предыдущего Кармапы)?А если нет, то кто из них настоящий?


Оба настоящие, но последовать придется за одним. Это и будет Ваш Кармапа.

----------

Дина Скатова (06.01.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Отрывок пресс-конференции Его Святейшества 17-го Гьялвы Кармапы Оргьена Тринлея Дордже в рамках 27-го Кагью-Монлама 
(26 декабря 2009, монастырь Тергар, Бодхгая, Индия)




> *- Что вы можете сказать о заявлении со стороны Тхае Тинлея Дордже о том, что он является Кармапой?*
> 
> Сообщу для информации, чтобы окончательно прояснить этот момент. В традиции ясно сказано, что предшественник признает своего последователя, а не наоборот. Предшественник, превосходящий по силе, старший, признает своего последователя, а отнюдь не младший. Для полной ясности: я был признан на основании традиционного пророческого письма, оставленного моим предшественником, 16-м Гьялвой Кармапой. Я был распознан и признан Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой, а также другими выдающимися и уважаемыми духовными лидерами различных буддийских традиций. Это огромная ответственность, и поэтому я должен сосредоточить свое внимание на выполнении возложенных на меня задач, и у меня нет времени заниматься чем-либо еще помимо этого. 
> 
> Что касается пророчества 16-го Кармапы, оставленного в пророческом письме, то это подлинная и традиционная процедура, проведенная в соответствии с единодушным пожеланием верующих. 
> 
> Его Святейшество Далай-лама, без сомнения является не только признанным духовным лидером тибетского буддизма, но и выдающимся лидером мирового масштаба. Широко известно, что он говорит только правду. И поскольку он признал меня Кармапой, то я просто выполняю свою работу. И к этому нет необходимости что-либо добавлять.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (06.01.2011), Yeshe_Damo (06.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.01.2011), Алексей Самохин (07.01.2011), Дина Скатова (06.01.2011), Иван Денисов (06.01.2011), лесник (06.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Норбу (12.01.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Сейчас два.


Скажите это Гьялва Кармапе Тхае Дордже)

----------


## Dron

> Этой традиции 300 лет.


царская администрация прессанула, чтоб тулку не было, чтоб влияние Тибета уменьшить. А воплощение Нагарджуны было признано, бурят, не помню имя.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Скажите это Гьялва Кармапе Тхае Дордже)


Думаю он и так в курсе, он же наверняка знает Ургьен Тринле Дордже.
Один это Тхае Дордже, другой Ургьен Тринле Дордже. 1+1=2.
Получается два.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Думаю он и так в курсе, он же наверняка знает Ургьен Тринле Дордже.
> Один это Тхае Дордже, другой Ургьен Тринле Дордже. 1+1=2.
> Получается два.


Вы можете сколь угодно заниматься своей занимательной математикой, я лишь процитировал слова своего Учителя, Гьялва Кармапы Тхайе Дордже, слышанные лично: "Кармапа - один".
Всего доброго!

----------

Леннон (13.05.2015)

----------


## Alexandre

> Буряты  вообще от традиции Тулку отказались


Тибетцы в изгнании тоже рассматривали, но тогда они потеряли бы свой главный символ, так что тема была замята.





> Дина, это достаточно был болезненный вопрос для обеих линий и для движения в целом. Там накопилось немало претензий с обеих сторон, которые вам наверное знать не нужно. В конце концов все как буддисты решили вопрос очень просто - обе линии существуют не враждуя, оба Кармапы воспитываются с детства в очень буддийской среде, что дает им возможность вырасти хорошими учителями.


Почему же не нужно. Вопрос очень качественно показывает как реально обстоят дела внутри Карма Кагью, да и вообще внутри любой традиции с линиями тулку. Обычно такие вещи успевали замять пока претенденты были еще детьми, в этот раз не получилось, так что имеем что имеем. Почти Викиликс. Это через много лет кажется что все было гладко, шел дождь из цветов, небо заполнила радуга  и ни у кого не было сомнений. В процессе все шершавее.
На счет мирного сосуществования... Оле Нидал однажды (летом 2005) на полном серьезе сказал что в 80е годы в разговоре с Далай-ламой предсказал ему что если тот поддержит ненастоящего Кармапу, то Гелуг получит ненастоящего Панчен-ламу. Вот оно - сострадание!
КНР, кстати, именно Ургьена Тринлея считает настоящим Кармапой - в Цурпу по прежнему висяет его фотографии и крутятся его видеообращения, не смотря на то что он убежал при странных обстоятельсвах. А  Индия считает Ургьена Тринлея китайским шпионом. Черная корона на замке. И много чего еще.




> Является ваш Учитель "настоящим Кармапой" или нет, не важно.


 Просто учитель может и да. Но это же коренной гуру, четвертая драгоценность... линия передачи и т.п. Так что, по крайней мере один из них не имеет того что передает другим.

----------

Torkwemada (10.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Т
> КНР, кстати, именно Ургьена Тринлея считает настоящим Кармапой


еще бы не считал. Обратно не отыграешь. "Мы тут с товарищами посовещались, и решили, что лоханулись тогда, в лихие 80-е" так, что-ли? :Big Grin: 




> Оле Нидал однажды (летом 2005) на полном серьезе сказал что в 80е годы в разговоре с Далай-ламой предсказал ему что если тот поддержит ненастоящего Кармапу, то Гелуг получит ненастоящего Панчен-ламу.


откуда дровишки, и что он сейчас говорит?

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

> Этой традиции 300 лет.


Христианству 2011 лет, исламу 1200 лет, аум синрикё примерно 17 лет, и что? Что, теперь бурятам подражать, вместо института тулку введём институт мумий?

----------


## Dron

> Христианству 2011 лет, исламу 1200 лет, аум синрикё примерно 17 лет, и что? Что, теперь бурятам подражать, вместо института тулку введём институт мумий?


нет, мумиям подражать не будем. Давайте вам будем подражать, вы ж постарше Синрикё?

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вы можете сколь угодно заниматься своей занимательной математикой, я лишь процитировал слова своего Учителя, Гьялва Кармапы Тхайе Дордже, слышанные лично: "Кармапа - один".
> Всего доброго!


Хорошо, а кто именно Кармапа а кто не Кармапа он сказал?

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> А Индия считает Ургьена Тринлея китайским шпионом.


Alexandre, а Вы сами то, лично, в Индии хоть раз бывали??? Думаю если бы бывали, то вряд ли бы подобную ерунду писали.

Вообще, любые утверждения относительно китайского шпионства Гьялва Кармапы Оргьена Тинлея выглядят крайне нелепо и смешно, откровенно говоря. Вот если бы Его пускали в Россию и др. страны мира (в которые вход Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе и Его сторонникам, которые выступают с критикой в адрес Китайской политики по отношению к Тибету, закрыт) также безпрепятственно и часто как Тхае Дордже с Оле Нидалом, то возможно, подобные подозрения и могли бы являтся поводом для каких-либо размышлений в подобном ключе.

----------

Legba (06.01.2011), Yeshe_Damo (06.01.2011), Алекс К (05.02.2011), Арису Кеншин (03.08.2012), Джигме (09.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Yeshe

> Я был распознан и признан Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой


Вот потому тема и болезненная, что вмешайся - и сразу начнутся вопросы про участие далай-ламы, которое очень спорное. Но он - признанный духовный лидер, и ему доверяет много людей, потому получилось, что он "выбирает" лидера соперничающей традиции, и разбивает эту традицию на два направления, одно из которых хорошо проспонсировано (может тем же Китаем), завалено пожертвованиями, обладает большим издательством и т.п.




> Что касается пророчества 16-го Кармапы, оставленного в пророческом письме,


Письмо, которое никто не видел, экспертизу на подлинность провести невозможно...

Мои личные симпатии с Тхайе Дордже.

----------

Nyurka (30.06.2014), Torkwemada (10.01.2011), Дина Скатова (06.01.2011)

----------


## Dron

> соперничающей традиции,


получивший учения Гелуг и Кагью сам с собой соперничает что-ли?

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Вот потому тема и болезненная, что вмешайся - и сразу начнутся вопросы про участие далай-ламы, которое очень спорное.


Спорное оно лишь в силу умаления полномочий Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV, некоторыми маргинально настроеными личностями, которые, видимо в виду своего невежества незнают или по каким-то причинам забыли о том, кем является Его Святейшество, а является он, на секундочку, Держателем традиции Учения Будды Шакьямуни Тибета.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (06.01.2011), Yeshe_Damo (06.01.2011), Алекс К (06.02.2011), Аньезка (06.01.2011), Доржик (09.01.2011), Иван Денисов (06.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Эники Беники (09.01.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Просто учитель может и да. Но это же коренной гуру, четвертая драгоценность... линия передачи и т.п. Так что, по крайней мере один из них не имеет того что передает другим.


Как раз чем более глубокие отношения с Учителем, тем важнее следовать Учителю, потому что у него есть боддхичитта. Не потому что у него есть титул "Кармапа" или "Далай Лама". Не потому что он считается перерождением великого йогина, коренного гуру многих современных учителей.

----------

Alexandre (06.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Alexandre

> откуда дровишки, и что он сейчас говорит?


В Лондоне, в августе 2005, он приезжал вместе с Тхае Дордже и Джигме Ринпоче. Что он сейчас говорит я не знаю - я тогда его слушал в первый и последний раз. Хотя если порыться, то, наверняка можно найти, так как вопрос о двух Кармапах ему, наверняка, задавали до и после этого.




> Alexandre, а Вы сами то, лично, в Индии хоть раз бывали??? Думаю если бы бывали, то вряд ли бы подобную ерунду писали.


Давайте не будем переходить на личности и вообще поменьше использовать аргументы ad hominem. Может я действительно слишком обще написал. Конечно, не вся Индия с ее огромным населением так считает; предполагаю что бОльшая часть ее вообще не знает кто это. И это не является официально позицией правительства (иначе бы было серьезное разбирательство), но серьезное подозрение и опасения имеются, так как обстоятельства его бегства довольно странны. Индия (т.е. кто-то кто в Индии кто имеет такую возможность) ограничивает его свободу передвижения, не давая никаких объяснений.




> Сам Гьялва Кармапа XVI похоже относился к Далай-ламе, который является сторонником внесектарного подхода и к традиции Гелуг намного теплее и уважительней, чем Его последователи представляющие организацию "Алмазный Путь".
> 
> Спорное оно лишь в силу умаления полномочий Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV, некоторыми маргинально настроеными личностями, которые, видимо в виду своего невежества незнают или по каким-то причинам забыли о том, кем является Его Святейшество, а является он, на секундочку, Держателем традиции Учения Будды Шакьямуни Тибета.


Все познается в сравнении. Внесектарный подход Далай ламы, на сколько мне известно, был выражен в частности в том, что в изгнании он предложил объединить школы, и получил отказ Кармапы (что сказали другие, я не знаю, но думаю что Кармапа был не один против).

Называть Далай-ламу таким титулом, да еще с большоей буквы "Д" в ветке Кагью странно. Я совершенно не отдаю предпочтение Кагью, но матчасть, матчасть.

В общем, история с Кармапой - первая, приобревшая резонанс. Посколько высокие ламы будут продолжать умирать, правительство и школы в изгнании в сложной ситуации, а Китай все глубже контролирует тибетский буддизм "дома", впереди еще немало чего.

----------

Jinpa Soenam (06.01.2011), Tong Po (07.01.2011), Torkwemada (10.01.2011)

----------


## Alexandre

> Как раз чем более глубокие отношения с Учителем, тем важнее следовать Учителю, потому что у него есть боддхичитта. Не потому что у него есть титул "Кармапа" или "Далай Лама". Не потому что он считается перерождением великого йогина, коренного гуру многих современных учителей.


Лично я полность согласен с первой частью. Но, насколько я знаю, формально, по правилам той же Карма Кагью, отдельные посвящения, передачи и прочее имеет право делать только Кармапа. Я не говорю что это хорошо или что я согласен с таким подходом. Просто получается внуреннее противоречие.

По своему опыту, я помню что меня в 2005 сторонники Оргьена Тринлея Дордже, "владевшие материалом" на хорошем уровне предостерегали от принятия чего-либо от Тхае Дордже, объясняя это именно выше упомянутой причиной. Думаю что тоже самое работает в обратную сторону. Насколько я знаю, одно из решений - пока не решен вопрос, рассматривать 16ого кармпапу как коренного гуру.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Позиции разных Учителей:



> Ургьен Тринле был признан большинством высших лам в иерархии линии Карма Кагью в качестве 17-го Кармапы. Среди них два Держателя линии - Тай Ситу Ринпоче и Гьялцаб Ринпоче, а также 12-й Сурманг Гарванг Ринпоче, 10-й Сангье Ньенпа Ринпоче, 9-й Тралег Кьябгон Ринпоче, 9-й Кхенчен Тхрангу Ринпоче, 7-й Дзогчен Понлоп Ринпоче и его организация Наландабодхи, 7-й Йонги Мингьюр Ринпоче, 4-й Карма Кхенчен Ринпоче, 3-й Тэнга Ринпоче, 3-й Бардор Тулку Ринпоче, 2-й Аконг Тулку Ринпоче, Бокар Ринпоче, Кхьенпо Цултрим Гьямцо Ринпоче, Рингу Тулку Ринпоче, Кхьенпо Картхар Ринпоче (настоятель Карма Трияна Дхармачакра), Сакьёнг Мипам Ринпоче и его организация Шамбала Интернейшинал, Друпон Ринпоче, лама Норла Ринпоче и многие другие. Также его поддерживают тулку высокого ранга, распознаные им - 11-й Паво Ринпоче, 4-й Джамгон Конгтрул Ринпоче и распознаные Тай Ситу Ринпоче, как, например, 3-е перерождение Калу Ринпоче и 12-й Сурманг Трунгпа Ринпоче.
> 
> Также Ургьен Тринлей был признан Кармапой Его Святейшеством 14-м Далай Ламой. Глава школы Сакья - Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин и бывший в то время главой школы Нингма - Миндроллинг Тричен Ринпоче (ныне покойный) - признали Ургьен Тринлея перерождением 16-го Кармапы и составили для него молитвы долгой жизни.
> 
> Тем не менее, один из Держателей линии Карма Кагью — Шамар Ринпоче — не признал Ургьен Тринлея в качестве перерождения 16-го Кармапы и выдвинул своего кандидата — Тхайе Дордже — в качестве 17-го Кармапы. Его поддержало лишь несколько ринпоче линии Карма Кагью. На сегодняшний день конфликт так и не разрешён.
> 
> Один из высоких лам в линии Кагью — Беру Кхьенце Ринпоче — придерживается мнения о правомочности обоих кандидатов.[2]. Также Чокьи Нима Ринпоче отмечает, что его отец (Тулку Урген Ринпоче) считал, что к обоим кандидатам следует относиться с истинным почтением".[3]

----------

Alexandre (06.01.2011), Legba (06.01.2011), Yeshe_Damo (07.01.2011), Алексей Самохин (07.01.2011), Джигме (09.01.2011), Дина Скатова (06.01.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (06.01.2011), Иван Денисов (06.01.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Давайте не будем переходить на личности и вообще поменьше использовать аргументы ad hominem. Может я действительно слишком обще написал. Конечно, не вся Индия с ее огромным населением так считает; предполагаю что бОльшая часть ее вообще не знает кто это. И это не является официально позицией правительства (иначе бы было серьезное разбирательство), но серьезное подозрение и опасения имеются, так как обстоятельства его бегства довольно странны. Индия (т.е. кто-то кто в Индии кто имеет такую возможность) ограничивает его свободу передвижения, не давая никаких объяснений.


Полагаю Вы слишком упрощаете ситуацию, сложившуюся вокруг Гьялва Кармапы Оргьена Тинлея, пытаясь обьяснить её подобным, примитивным образом.




> Внесектарный подход Далай ламы, на сколько мне известно, был выражен в частности в том, что в изгнании он предложил объединить школы, и получил отказ Кармапы (что сказали другие, я не знаю, но думаю что Кармапа был не один против).


Призыв к внесектарному отношению не является тождественным призыву к обьединению линий, в результате которого эти линии теряют свою самобытность, характерные особенности и свойственные им линии передачи Учения, превращаясь в нечто однообразное. Следствием внесектарного отношения как раз таки являются обратные плоды, благодаря чему появляется реальная возможность сохранить Буддадхарму во всей её полноте, оказавшись в сложных обстоятельствах.




> Называть Далай-ламу таким титулом, да еще с большоей буквы "Д" в ветке Кагью странно. Я совершенно не отдаю предпочтение Кагью, но матчасть, матчасть.


Коли уж заговорили о матчасти, то не могли бы Вы привести авторитетные свидетельства из наследия традиции Камцанг Кагью, в которых бы оговаривались статус и полномочия Его Святейшества Далай-ламы в отношении данной традиции, как те, что поступаются в своей значимости, статусу и полномочиям Гьялва Кармапы и его регентов, и о неуместности написания титула Держателя традиции Будды Шакьямуни Тибета с заглавной буквы?

----------

Дина Скатова (06.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Alexandre

Ситуация с кандидатами сложная, я не хотел упрощать чье-либо представление о ней или исчепывающе ее объяснять в нескольких предложениях. Я просто перечислил несколько аспектов.

Я не говорил что линии что-то теряют. Это был пример того как мнения двух высоких лам сильно разошлись.

Нет, я не могу привести примеры. Вы можете привести примеры? Я не уверен что где-то в доктрине Кагью в общем и Карма Кагью в частности что-то вообще сказано о Далай-ламе. ...

----------

Tong Po (07.01.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Нет, я не могу привести примеры. Вы можете привести примеры? Я не уверен что где-то в доктрине Кагью в общем и Карма Кагью в частности что-то вообще сказано о Далай-ламе. ...


Тогда, возможно и не следовало бы пытаться выдавать собственные домыслы за матчасть.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Хотя понятно, что сложновато будет обозначить ход мысли, ибо резко окажется, что для кого-то признание вопрос политический, а для кого-то- духовный


 Я лишь хочу дополнить данное предложение процитировав Его Святейшетво Далай-ламу, который сказал в своё время примерно следующее: "Если вы политически ориентированный человек, то тогда, возможно и Будда для вас являлся политиком, а его последователи - политической партией".

----------

Won Soeng (10.01.2011), Доржик (09.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Alexandre

> Тогда, возможно и не следовало бы пытаться выдавать собственные домыслы за матчасть.


Я же сказал "исторически необоснованно"  (опять удалят?) Отсутствие запрета не значит разрешение.

Каждый раз (хотя это бывает не часто) когда я пишу что-то по истории Тибета, которуя я изучаю в частности профессионально, я стараюсь придерживаться нейтрального тона, так как у меня правда нет никаких преференций. Не смотря на это, на определенном посте, один или другой модератор начинает стирать написанное. 
Понимая желание модераторов избежать излишенего накала, мне все же кажется странным что упоминание факта неразрывной связи политики и религии в Тибете встечается в штыки.

Так как писать совсем впустую желания нет, в этой теме последний пост. Если что - пожалуйста в личку.

----------


## Dron

> упоминание факта неразрывной связи политики и религии в Тибете встечается в штыки.


просто цырк. Тогда пусть эта обнаруженная вами связь прослеживается в действиях всех тибетских лам, а то пока у кого-то политика главнее (неправильные ламы), а у кого-то религия (правильные), и все это вытекает неясно из какой кофейной гущи.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Понимая желание модераторов избежать излишенего накала, мне все же кажется странным что упоминание факта неразрывной связи политики и религии в Тибете встечается в штыки.


Разве в каких-то странах мира нет политики? Политика удаляется т.к. это запрещено правилами форума вообще и является оффтопом данной темы в частности.

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Yeshe

> Тем не менее, один из Держателей линии Карма Кагью — Шамар Ринпоче — не признал Ургьен Тринлея в качестве перерождения 16-го Кармапы и выдвинул своего кандидата — Тхайе Дордже — в качестве 17-го Кармапы.


Хронология нарушена. Тхайе Дордже был избран первым и в соответствии с традициями и ламой, определенной традицией.

----------

Keiko (06.01.2011), Tong Po (07.01.2011), Torkwemada (10.01.2011)

----------


## Sforza

Неисчерпаемая тема для споров.Неисчерпаемая.
Из года в год разные поколения бээфовцев обсуждают её с разной степенью страстности .И каждый раз, как в первый раз. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Legba (06.01.2011), Yeshe (06.01.2011), Yeshe_Damo (07.01.2011), Артем Тараненко (07.01.2011), Доржик (09.01.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (06.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Кармапу не выбирают, это не парламентская проце"дура", Кармапа сам предсказывает свое перерождение посредством письма


Ну хорошо, не "выбирают", а "опознают". Слова разные, смысл один. 




> А вот это . как грится, "субъективный идеализм". При чем здесь чистое видение? Либо претендент является Кармапой, либо нет. И здесь , как рекомендовал один монах, мы можем следовать  за одним из регентов ( Тай Ситу или Шамаром Ринпоче). которые применяли  определенные методы для нахождения тулку Кармапы. За тем , кто покажется более убедительным...


Чистое видение вот при чем. И Тай Ситу и Шамарпа держатели линии, *признанные предыдущим Кармапой* и обладающие (согласно Карма Кагью) _очень высокой Реализацией_. Дальше думайте сами. Мне лично куда проще согласиться с позицией Беру Кьенце Ринпоче и Чокьи Нимы Ринпоче дабы не омрачять ум и не создавать лишних препятствий  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (07.01.2011), Yeshe (06.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Хронология нарушена. Тхайе Дордже был избран первым и в соответствии с традициями и ламой, определенной традицией. 
> .


вас ждут удивительные открытия, если вы потрудитесь выяснить, кто утверждал кандидатов в случае 16 предшественников, ... .

----------

filoleg (08.01.2011), Legba (06.01.2011), Yeshe_Damo (07.01.2011), Джигме (09.01.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (07.01.2011), Иван Денисов (06.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Роман К

Была такая передача "Мистические путешествия", по-моему, с Эдуардом Сагалаевым, не очень помню про что, но почему-то был сюжет с Ургьеном Тринле. В котором он жалуется об одиночестве, что лишен обычных человеческих связей и т.п., странно слышать это от Кармапы.
По пводу Оле и его мнения о Панчен Ламе, он ведь вроде бы пропал -этот мальчик, которого хотели объявит Панчен Ламой ? И дело не отсутствии сочувствия У Оле Нидала, а вопрос того что Китай действительно хочет ликвидировать систему Тулку. нужен просто Тибет полность подконтроьный Китаю, это  большая политика, все средства используются.

----------

Дифо (07.02.2011)

----------


## Yeshe

ЗЫ. От буддизма не убудет, если люди просто станут больше разбираться в ситуации . Буддизму будет только лучше, если люди не будут возводить культ личности, станут четко осознавать ограничения мира жс и понимать, что есть бизнес и есть духовность, и это вещи разные.

Тогда какое бы направление они ни принимали - Тхайе или Оргьена - они просто будут идти своим путем, не полагаясь слишком сильно на ламу и направление и не обожествляя временного главу линии или школы.

----------


## Dron

> Тогда какое бы направление они ни принимали - Тхайе или Оргьена - они просто будут идти своим путем, не полагаясь слишком сильно на ламу и направление и не *обожествляя временного* главу линии или школы.


вы просто не в курсе, причем дважды: про какое-то мифическое *обожествление* кто вам сказал?
кто вам сказал про *временного* главу?

----------


## Yeshe

Слово *обожествление* используется как синоним чрезмерного почитания, не приемлемого для буддиста.

*Временный* - потому что все мы временные на этой земле. Все преходит, все изменяется. Даже линии ДЛ и Кармапы когда-то появились, значит однажды исчезнут. Вам как буддисту это тоже стОит знать.

Если мы снизим уровень чинопочитания, и больше будем уделять времени практике, будет только лучше.

----------

Torkwemada (10.01.2011), Мария Герасимова (16.10.2022)

----------


## Dron

> Слово *обожествление* используется как синоним чрезмерного почитания, не приемлемого для буддиста.


почему вас волнуют перегибы отдельных тибетских буддистов? Вы пересели на каланчу повыше? 




> *Временный* - потому что все мы временные на этой земле. Все преходит, все изменяется. Даже линии ДЛ и Кармапы когда-то появились, значит однажды исчезнут. Вам как буддисту это тоже стОит знать.


ай-яй-яй. Линия исчезнезнут не иначе как с последним воплощением своих глав. Вы уверены, что понимаете тибетский буддизм?

----------


## Dron

> Если мы снизим уровень чинопочитания, и больше будем уделять времени практике, будет только лучше.


если я могу помочь вам снизить уровень чинопочитания, я готов, скажите, как?

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (07.01.2011)

----------


## Yeshe

Простите, Дрон, вы даже вдумываться не хотите в то, что я сказала - просто цепляетесь к словам. Потому беседа не имеет смысла.

----------


## Dron

> Простите, Дрон, вы даже вдумываться не хотите в то, что я сказала - просто цепляетесь к словам. Потому беседа не имеет смысла.


Еше, как вам не стыдно писать такую чушь? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Такое каждый из участников мог бы запостить оппоненту, но вы первая сорвались.

----------


## Legba

От я щас всеееем гадость скажу.
Единочаятели! В самом лучшем случае, вы были на публичном учении у Кармапы (любого из).  А скорее всего - смотрели/слушали в записи. Еще более редкий случай - те кто удосужились послушать *обоих*. Очевидно, что весь этот кипеш, в 98 процентах случаев, не имеет отношения к Учению. никто ведь не говорит - "я вот слушал, и чо то он в Абхидхарме слажал". Похоже, Учение никого не интересует - сплошные письма, регенты и полномочия. 

Давайте смотреть правде в глаза.
1. Оба Кармапы настолько лучше знают Дхарму, чем любой из нас - что поучиться в любом случае стоит. Если вообще есть такое намерение  :Wink: 
2. Скорее всего, никто из нас не станет личным учеником ни одного из Кармап.
3. Скорее всего, никто из нас не достигнет того уровня практики, когда будет так уж существенно, тулку твой Учитель или просто хороший человек.

Вы можете повесить на стенку портрет Че Гевары. Можете - Фиделя Кастро. Но президентом все равно останется Медведев. :Kiss:

----------

Aion (05.05.2021), Dondhup (07.01.2011), Dorje Dugarov (07.01.2011), Keiko (06.01.2011), Tong Po (07.01.2011), Yeshe (06.01.2011), Yeshe_Damo (07.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.01.2011), Артем Тараненко (07.01.2011), Денис Г. (08.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (07.01.2011), Иван Денисов (06.01.2011), Лада Никитина (14.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Норбу (12.01.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (06.01.2011), Сергей Хабаров (06.10.2011), Сергей Хос (07.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

4. Кармапа - это сохранение и передача Учения. Тоже касается и остальных тулку.

----------


## Alekk

В свое время я тоже пытался решить для себя вопрос с Кармапами. Тогда я медитировал, визуализировал Кармапу (просто Кармапу без номера), читал его мантру. И ночью во сне я увидел Кармапу Урьгена Тринлея. Это было мощное сновидение, после которого я проснулся посреди ночи и долго не мог прийти в себя. Потом все завертелось так стремительно, и я через пару месяцев впервые оказался в Индии в монастыре Гьюто, где в то время находился Кармапа Урьген Тринлей. Время было позднее, он уже не принимал. Тогда мы с другом вышли на улицу и начали под окнами монастыря читать про себя его мантру. Через пару минут Кармапа к нам вышел и повесил нам ходаки. С тех пор я отношусь к Урьгену Тринлею, как к одному из моих учителей и не сомневаюсь в его величии. Но про Тхае Дордже я ничего не могу сказать, я с ним никак не пересекался. И вопрос о том, кто из Кармап настоящий, считаю не моего ума делом. При этом проникаюсь большим благоговением по отношению к 16 Кармапе. Вот уж кто действительно что-то задумал, я уверен, на благо живым существам.

Кармапа Ченно!

----------

Legba (07.01.2011), Pema Sonam (07.01.2011), Yeshe_Damo (07.01.2011), Аньезка (06.01.2011), Дмитрий Балашов (26.01.2013), Доржик (09.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (06.01.2011), Сергей Хабаров (06.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Давайте смотреть правде в глаза.
> 1. Оба Кармапы настолько лучше знают Дхарму, чем любой из нас - что поучиться в любом случае стоит. Если вообще есть такое намерение 
> 2. Скорее всего, никто из нас не станет личным учеником ни одного из Кармап.
> 3. Скорее всего, никто из нас не достигнет того уровня практики, когда будет так уж существенно, тулку твой Учитель или просто хороший человек.
> 
> Вы можете повесить на стенку портрет Че Гевары. Можете - Фиделя Кастро. Но президентом все равно останется Медведев.


Полностью разделяю Вашу позицию, однако это не отменят того факта, что по утверждению как Тхае Дордже так и Оргьена Тинлея по настоящему Кармапой может являться только один человек, а вот хороших, компетентных учителей действительно, чем больше - тем лучше.

----------


## Стивен

Дина! С Кармапами всё намного проще, чем ты думаешь.
Ты когда нибудь слышала такие слова как ложь, политика, и спецслужбы? Возможно нет.
Тогда приведу простой пример: Если зайти на сайт центробанка, и посмотреть курсы валют (напр. евро) на сегодня (новогодние каникулы не в счёт), и сегодня-же добежать до ближайшего обменного пункта, то откроется интересная вещь: оказывается тот курс кот. установил ЦБ на сегодня в реальности это вчерашний курс, а тот курс который ЦБ установил на завтра в действительности это сегодняшний курс. Получается в действительности сегоднешний курс валют мы можем узнать только сегодня и то после двух часов. Так почему-же ЦБ так поступает???
Теперь о Тибете. Где находится Тибет территориально? И где находится Тибетское правительсто в изгнании тоже территориально? Первый в Китае, второй в Индии. Соображаешь? Всё просто. 
Тибетское правительство, которое находится в изгнании возглавляет сегодня Далай лама (кстати в будущем их будет тоже двое, как и двое Панченлам и Кармап на сегодня). В России у Тибетского правительства есть скажем так "посольство" или вернее Тибетский центр культуры и информации (это его официальное название), который создал разумеется Далай лама. Это нужно знать и понимать, и тогда лишние вопросы не возникнут. Если модераторы раздрешат - ссылка на "Сохраним Тибет". 

http://savetibet.ru/2008/12/03/reincarnation.html 

Если верить Чандракирти, то двое будд или бодхисатв не могут эманировать свои тела одновременно в одну вселенную. А сегодняшние Кармапы и Панченламы друг с дружкой не встречаются. Потому что у них разные источники. Вот такое вот "МММ".".

----------


## Dondhup

"Если верить Чандракирти, то двое будд или бодхисатв не могут эманировать свои тела одновременно в одну вселенную."
Можно подробней?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Дина, возможно фильм "Живой Будда" сможет помочь Вам лучше ознакомиться с обсуждаемой темой. Ещё есть вот такая книга.

----------

Дина Скатова (07.01.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Оба Кармапы, есть Кармапы.
Ранее я более доверял Кармапе Ургьен Дорже.
Но когда в Бурятию прилетел Кармапа Тхае Дорже и у меня были сомнения идти на Учения или не идти, во сне мне яился Кармапа Ургьен Дорже в окружении своих четырех наместников (Ситу, Шамар, Контрул и Гьялцаб) и сказал - "Дорже, у нас сильная связь. Ты не должен сомневаться во мне, у меня может быть бесконечное множество эманаций. Завтра иди и получи Учение которое я передам".

Я действительно пошел на Учения Кармапы Тхае Дорже и имел сильное переживаение, кроме того, я могу подтвердить проявление сиддхи Кармапой, свидетелем которых я стал во время передачи.

Так что оба Кармапы это Кармапы, кроме того они чудотворцы, сиддхи.

----------

Aion (07.01.2011), Alekk (07.01.2011), Kарма Дордже (09.01.2011), Tong Po (07.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (07.01.2011), Дифо (07.02.2011), Евгений Грейт (07.01.2011), Иван Денисов (07.01.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (07.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Я действительно пошел на Учения Кармапы Тхае Дорже и имел сильное переживаение, кроме того, я могу подтвердить проявление сиддхи Кармапой, свидетелем которых я стал во время передачи.


А можно подробнее о сиддхах, которые проявлял Тхае Дорже (был бы рад, если в личку)?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Да, в личку расскажу.

----------

Евгений Грейт (07.01.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Если верить Чандракирти, то двое будд или бодхисатв не могут эманировать свои тела одновременно в одну вселенную.


Здесь речь идет о "полных нирманакаях" - Буддах, являющих 12 деяний. Их, действительно, не может быть два одновременно. Всех остальных видов нирманакайи - сколько душе угодно. Все тертоны считаются эманациями Гуру Ринпоче, а их бывало и больше сотни одновременно.

----------

Yeshe_Damo (07.01.2011), Дифо (07.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (07.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы можете сколь угодно заниматься своей занимательной математикой, я лишь процитировал слова своего Учителя, Гьялва Кармапы Тхайе Дордже, слышанные лично: "Кармапа - один".
> Всего доброго!


И Ваджрапани один. Даже если он Рахула  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (07.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> И Ваджрапани один. Даже если он Рахула


Вообще это был ответ Гьялва Кармапы Тхае Дордже на вопрос, может ли быть одновременно два и более Кармап. Есть еще  его ответ из одного интервью, оставляющий меньше простора для спекуляций: "Внутри линии может быть, конечно, только один Кармапа."

----------

Torkwemada (10.01.2011), Дифо (07.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Здесь речь идет о "полных нирманакаях" - Буддах, являющих 12 деяний. Их, действительно, не может быть два одновременно. Всех остальных видов нирманакайи - сколько душе угодно. Все тертоны считаются эманациями Гуру Ринпоче, а их бывало и больше сотни одновременно.


Я тоже это слышал от своего Учителя именно о том что Будды не проявляют нирманакаю в виде Всемирного Учителя одновременно в одном мире.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

От того, что мы будем тут обсуждать (а по большому счету поливать грязью) Кармап(у) ничего не изменится. Только карму себе попортите. Предлагаю бросить это неблагодарное дело.

----------

Дифо (07.02.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.01.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (26.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

И вообще, предлагаю всем прочитать "Дзалендара и Сакарчупа". 
Узнаете, что Кармапа, это надмирской Вселенский Будда, азм есть сам Ваджрадхара во плоти, который имеет наглость вопреки карме чувствующих существ приходить даже в темные кальпы и во времена между кальпами и своей волею могущий взмахом руки спасти существ сразу на целых планетах!

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (07.01.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (26.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Еще Кармапа - Воплощение Активности Гуру Ринпоче.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Вообще это был ответ Гьялва Кармапы Тхае Дордже на вопрос, может ли быть одновременно два и более Кармап. Есть еще  его ответ из одного интервью, оставляющий меньше простора для спекуляций: "Внутри линии может быть, конечно, только один Кармапа."


интересная формулировка, не исключает варианта, когда одна нирманакайя официально признается, "внутри линии"., другая нет, но обе - нирманакайи.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> интересная формулировка, не исключает варианта, когда одна нирманакайя официально признается, "внутри линии"., другая нет, но обе - нирманакайи.


Позиция Гьялва Кармапы Тхайе Дордже по данному вопросу ясна и однозначна

----------

Torkwemada (10.01.2011)

----------


## Dron

Позиция Гьялва Кармапы по данному вопросу ясна и однозначна

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Конфликт начался уже в 15-м веке, во время 7-го Кармапы и 4-го Шамарпы. Это совпало с периодом, в течение которого Тибетским правительством управляла Кагьюпа. Военные действия достигли максимума в 1638, когда монгольская армия Гошир-Хана вторглась в Тибет по приглашению 5-го Далай-ламы.
> 
> Союз Гелукпы и Монгол привёл к обезглавливанию фактически всех настоятелей около одной тысячи монастырей Кагью. Все эти монастыри были силой обращены в гелукпинские. Лагерь 10-го Кармапы был атакован, и более чем 7000 монахов были зарезаны. Только Кармапа и его слуга сумели бежать. Кармапа был вынужден скрываться в изгнании в течение 40 лет."


Монголы все ещё расплачиваются за сие выходки в истории, равно как и сами тибетцы.
Собственно гелукпинский Кукунорский Гуши Хан (Гошир в вашем неверном произношении) по нынешней трактовке был омрачен злым духом Догьял.

Что касается продолжения темы, то я считаю это подобно толочь воду и обнажать свои глубокие омрачения.

----------

Tong Po (08.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> От того, что мы будем тут обсуждать (а по большому счету поливать грязью) Кармап(у) ничего не изменится. Только карму себе попортите. Предлагаю бросить это неблагодарное дело.


Поэтому лучше давайте все в Нингму, у нас все гораздо проще: Гуру Ринпоче один на всех, а вот тертонов сколько хотите, и при этом у всех учения  от Гуру Ринпоче :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.01.2011), Yeshe_Damo (09.01.2011), Дмитрий Рыбаков (16.12.2013), Иван Денисов (09.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (09.01.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (26.01.2011), Сергей Хос (09.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> И вообще, предлагаю всем прочитать "Дзалендара и Сакарчупа". 
> Узнаете, что Кармапа, это надмирской Вселенский Будда, азм есть сам Ваджрадхара во плоти, который имеет наглость вопреки карме чувствующих существ приходить даже в темные кальпы и во времена между кальпами и своей волею могущий взмахом руки спасти существ сразу на целых планетах!


Не сочтите за сарказм, но меня пока никто так и не спас, хотя претендентов целых два. Так что я как то все по старинке, на свои силы рассчитываю.

----------

Кашьяпа (20.10.2014)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Похоже, стороны продолжают искать пути примирения.




Дорогие практикующие в монастырях и центрах Карма Кагью,


13 августа 2010г. я встречался с Его Святейшеством Далай Ламой в 9 утра в Дхарамсале в резиденции Его Святейшества. Мы беседовали примерно полтора часа и произошел очень важный и подробный обмен мнениями касательно разногласий по поводу нынешнего перерождения Кармапы и их возможного разрешения. Хотя этот вопрос нелегко решить, так как он связан также с политикой Китая и Индии, я уверен, что с благословением и поддержкой Его Святейшества Далай Ламы будет найдено мирное решение, которое принесет пользу линии Карма Кагью, а также тибетскому буддизму в целом.


Шамарпа

----------

Dorje Dugarov (09.01.2011), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (06.02.2011), Legba (09.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (09.01.2011), Дина Скатова (10.01.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (09.01.2011), Иван Денисов (09.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Далай-лама 14-й в одном из интервью сказал, что считает решение 5-го Далай-ламы о начале военных действий обоснованным и приводил аргументы — уже не помню какие именно, можно поискать. С точки зрения обывателя кажется немыслимым, что одно излучение Авалокитешвары и его последователи ведут религиозную войну против другого излучения Авалокитешвары и его последователей. Это кажется невероятным и находится за пределами обычной человеческой логики! Но она здесь бессильна.


Уважаемый Дмитрий Чабсунчин, несмотря на то, что, в действитльности, в истории Тибета конфликт между Гелуг и Кагью (причиной которого являлись отнюдь не религиозные, а политические разногласия) имел место, было бы всё же весьма опрометчиво упускать из виду некоторых личностей, как например регент Пятого Далай-ламы, значимость которого переоценить было бы очень сложно. Поскольку именно от воинственного регента главным образом исходили инициативы политического характера, в том числе и инициатива силового решения данного конфликта. Именно он, проигнорировав отказ от подобного решения молодого Далай-ламы, приказал Гушри-хану от его имени начать войну. 

Непосредственная позиция Великого Пятого выражалась в следующем заявлении:



> Я собираюсь быть ламой. Мой долг изучать Учение, заниматься медитацией и проповедовать другим... Слишком многие пострадали в прошлом и даже погибли из-за такого рода политической деятельности. Чувствую, что если будем проявлять чрезмерную активность, то окажемся в столь же незавидном положении.


Не менее интересный факт из жизни Великого Пятого состоит в том, что он, как и Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV, являлся сторонником внесектарного подхода. Во время учёбы в Дрепунге он естественным образом уделял основное внимание школе Гелуг, позже, уже в зрелые годы, он испытывал огромный интерес к Сакья, ещё позднее, в конце своей жизни он больше увлекался Ньингма, особенно учением Дзогчен. 

Подтверждением Его внесектарного подхода также может служить и тот факт, что в Его намтаре содржится стих, в котором Он сообщает что несмотря на то, что писал много о Гелуг, тем не менее никогда не состоял официально в этой школе, точно также, комментируя тесты Ньингма, никогда не являлся и её членом. Данный факт является практически общепризнанным, вызывая лишь некоторый скепсис у последователей Кагью, учение которой он так и не смог изучить, видимо в виду сложившихся обстоятельств.

----------

Dondhup (10.01.2011), Dorje Dugarov (09.01.2011), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (06.02.2011), Yeshe_Damo (09.01.2011), Дина Скатова (10.01.2011), Доржик (09.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я тоже встречался с Далай ламой, и у меня тоже есть фотка, где я рядом с ним. Это не меняет положение вещей.


Зато вы с ним не _беседовали примерно полтора часа_ и у вас не _произошел очень важный и подробный обмен мнениями касательно разногласий по поводу нынешнего перерождения Кармапы и их возможного разрешения._

Это может изменить положение вещей.

----------

Dondhup (10.01.2011), Доржик (09.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (09.01.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Я слышал три разных точки зрения. Одна это то что Далай лама сказал что Кармапа один. Другая что два Кармапы это возможно, но это не согласуется со взглядом Далай ламы. Третья что Кармапа один именно в их линии. При том что один Кармапа говорит что он настоящий а другой нет. Хотя Кармапа который рядом с Далай ламой ничего такого не говорил. Из одного этого можно сделать вывод что тот Кармапа который говорит что он настоящий, на деле не настоящий а тот кого китайцы выдвинули.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я все же очередной раз напомню что толочь эту тему не имеет смысла. Все равно ничего не поменяете. Практической выгоды для нас нет, практике не поможет.

И напротив, если усмирим свои умы и взглянем трезво, то это будет иметь более позитивные плоды.
Как я сказал, оба воплощения это Кармапы, лишь в силу наших омрачений (именно наших) истинная Нирманакая Кармапа был вынужден проявить одновременно две эманации в нашем измерении.
Если принимать только одного Кармапу, а второго отрицать, то это впадение в "крайние взгляды" и не имеет ничего общего с Учением Будды.

Лично я смотрю на ситуацию так - две эманации - двойной бонус, значит у меня вдвое больше возможностей для просветления, следовательно и благословления я получаю в два раза больше, от каждого.
Давайте же подобным образом использовать двойное проявление для более быстрого обретения состояния Будды.

----------

Legba (09.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (09.01.2011), Евгений Грейт (09.01.2011), Еше Нинбо (11.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.01.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (09.01.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (26.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

*Заявление дост. Карма Гелека – секретаря Департамента религии и культуры Тибетского правительства в эмиграции, сделанное в Гангтоке 4 апреля 1993 г.*



> Существует традиционная система определения перевоплощения Его Святейшества Гьялва Кармапы – единственная в своем роде. Она состоит из двух этапов. На первом этапе письмо, оставленное предыдущим Кармапой, содержащее указание на последующее воплощение, должно быть вскрыто и расшифровано. На второй стадии, после расшифровки письма, обнаруживается кандидат и о его приметах докладывается Далай-ламе для утверждения. И когда Далай-лама ставит Печать Утверждения (Буктхам Ринпоче), процесс идентификации полностью завершается.
> Его Святейшество Шестнадцатый Гьялва Кармапа скончался пятого ноября 1981 года. Четырем знаменитым тулку – Шамару Ринпоче, Таи Ситу Ринпоче, Джамгон Конгтрулу Ринпоче и Цхурпху Гьелцабу Ринпоче было поручено осуществлять совместное регентство и идентифицировать воплощение. С того времени до 19 марта 1992 года, в течение десяти-одиннадцати лет, тулку не смогли найти перевоплощение Гьялвы Кармапы. Многие считали это большой неудачей. Так оно и было. Вначале тулку не смогли быстро найти письмо-предсказание. А как я уже сказал, во-первых, должно было быть найдено письмо.
> 19 марта прошлого года четыре тулку собрались в Румтеке, резиденции предыдущего Кармапы, чтобы обсудить проблему его перевоплощения. На этой встрече было представлено, вскрыто и расшифровано письмо-предсказание. Когда стало ясно, что собрались обсуждать вопрос о воплощении Кармапы, правительство Сиккима двадцать первого или двадцать второго марта послало специальную делегацию в Румтек, чтобы уяснить для себя суть дела. Как я знаю, в делегацию входили секретарь правительства, секретарь по духовным делам, члены Законодательной Ассамблеи Сиккима и представитель сиккимских монастырей. Шесть буддийских организаций Сиккима тоже послали свою делегацию.
> По ответам тулку на вопросы делегатов стало ясно, что письмо-предсказание найдено, содержание его достаточно ясно и что перевоплощение будет найдено и возведено на трон в течение шести-семи месяцев. Более того, было объявлено, что кандидат уже родился в Тибете. И было решено, что Джамгон Конгтрул Ринпоче отправится туда, чтобы найти Его.
> Но двадцать шестого апреля произошло несчастье: ушел из жизни Конгтрул Ринпоче, и положение сильно усложнилось. В результате период поиска перевоплощения пришлось сократить. Ситу Ринпоче и Гьелцаб Ринпоче седьмого июня выехали в Дхарамсалу, чтобы встретиться с Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой. Однако в это время Его Святейшество был в Бразилии. Тогда Ему позвонили по телефону и послали по факсу копии письма-предсказания, документов, касающихся кандидата, найденного по письму-предсказанию в Тибете, карты места его рождения и некоторых предсказаний Гуру Падмасамбхавы относительно будущих Кармап. В тот же день Его Святейшество ответил, что данный кандидат подходит для распознания в нем Кармапы XVII.
> Ринпоче получили устное одобрение, но, ввиду серьезности вопроса, личный секретарь Его Святейшества отослал им еще и официальный документ. Поскольку об этом документе велись споры, я хотел бы прояснить причины этого. Далай-лама признал реинкарнацию Гьялва Кармапы, но, поскольку в тот момент Его Печать Одобрения (Буктхам Ринпоче) была недоступна, то этот документ должен был служить доказательством до тех пор, пока появится возможность скрепить его Печатью. Он был подписан личным секретарем Его Святейшества Кунго Тарой. В этом документе Далай-лама признает соответствие кандидатуры, обнаруженной в Тибете, содержанию предсказания в Письме предыдущего Кармапы и, в соответствии с просьбой лам из монастырей Карма Кагью как Тибета, так и зарубежья, Его Святейшество подтверждает идентификация воплощения Гьялвы Кармапы.
> С 12 по 20 июня все три тулку находились в Румтеке, и тогда возникли разногласия касательно аутентичности письма-предсказания. В итоге 16 июня Шамар Ринпоче опубликовал письменное заявление, в котором объяснял некоторые свои сомнения и подозрения относительно этого письма, от которых он отказался, поскольку Далай-лама уже дал одобрение, и теперь он полностью признает новое воплощение и не требует экспертизы письма-предсказания.
> Затем, после возвращения Его Святейшества 30 июня в Дхарамсалу, Ситу Ринпоче и Гьелцаб Ринпоче встретились с Далай-ламой вдвоем, Шамар Ринпоче встретился с Ним отдельно. Обе стороны получили возможность изложить свою позицию, в ответ получив советы Его Святейшества.
> На следующий день, 30 июня, Ситу Ринпоче и Гьелцаб Ринпоче снова встретились с Далай-ламой, и Печать Одобрения (Буктхам Ринпоче) была поставлена. Это было окончательное решение Его Святейшества. Таким образом, история с признанием Семнадцатого Гьялвы Кармапы завершилась.
> ...


В заключение:



> Хотя я поддерживаю определенного кандидата в Кармапы, я не могу требовать, чтобы все его признали. Каждый сам может решить это для себя.


 Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (09.01.2011), Доржик (09.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (26.01.2011), Сергей Хос (09.01.2011), Стивен (09.01.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Дима Чабсунчин, если рассматривать период истории Тибета до его централизации, то представляется совершенно абсурдным разделять представителей обозначеных буддийских школ по принципу "лучше-хуже" в контексте борьбы, задачами которой, как правило, являлось реализация неких политических и захватнических целей, и в которой представители каждой из сторон, так или иначе прибегали к силовым методам.

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Стивен

В завершении этой темы с двумя Кармапами я бы хотел сказать, что она как две капли воды похожа на историю с двумя Панчен-ламами. Разница только между линиями.
Настоящего Панчен-ламу (Гедун Чёки Ньима) китайцы выкрали у родителей, и увезли в неизвестном направлении. И разумеется создали своего "Панчен-ламу". Об этом прямо заявил Далай-лама на встрече с российскими журналистами. (часть 2,  9мин.50сек)

http://savetibet.ru/2010/12/09/press...ala_video.html

Приблизительно в этоже время наше правительство запустило версию с китайским Панчен-ламой по телеканалу "россия24" (видеорепортаж наверху слева).

http://vesti7.ru/news?id=22063

Вот такая вот история.

----------

Доржик (09.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Вы приглашаете меня вовлечься в то, во что мне не хотелось бы вовлекаться. Всем вашим аргументам "за", я могу привести десяток аргументов "против" и так до бесконечности.


Мой пост не предполагает некую вовлеченность, точно также, как это не следует из интерпретации последователями "Алмазного Пути" Истории Тибета, которую можно обнаружить, если пройти по ссылке, указанной Вами выше.




> Шамарпа действительно формально отказался от претензий к подозрительному письму, экспертизу которого он добивался провести, но лишь потому, что об этом его попросил Ургьен Ринпоче - гуру, от которого он получил очень важные тантрические передачи и которому он не мог отказать.


 Учитывая нынешнее положение вещей получается что всё таки в результате смог отказать, я правильно понимаю?




> Далее Вы приводите доводы в пользу того, что традиция якобы требует подтверждения подлинности Кармапы заверением печатью Далай-ламы.  Но тибетская государственная машина, как Вы видите из истории, и раньше давала сбой в этом вопросе. Кармапа начал перерождаться на несколько веков раньше Далай-ламы и до определенного момента никакой печати не требовалось.


 Тем не менее этот момент наступил, и похоже что эта составляющая более чем традиционной процедуры, на протяжении веков не вызывала абсолютно никаких противоречий до тех пор, пока стала неудобна тем, кто в данный момент поддерживает Тхае Дордже. Но от этого она, безусловно, всё же не перестала быть составляющей более чем традиционной процедуры, как Вы понимаете.




> Из интервью Кармапы Тхайе Тринле Дордже: 
> 
> Вопрос: Далай-лама не признал вас в качестве Кармапы. Такое признание имело бы для вас важность?
> 
> Ответ: Как бы то ни было, школа Карма Кагью является самостоятельной линией преемственности и, согласно нашей традиции, Кармапы должны подтверждаться внутри этой линии Карма Кагью, а не со стороны Далай-ламы. В этом нет необходимости.


 Реформаторский настрой уважаемого Тхае Дордже очевиден также, как и причины, которые его определяют. Но тогда возникает закономерный вопрос: "Почему многоуважаемый Шамарпа наряду с другими регентами в своё время пытался добиться подобного, не столь важного по его убеждению подтвержения, и почему, судя по последней информации, попытки наладить контакт с Его Святейшеством с его сторны не прекращаются?". Я могу ошибаться, но моя интуиция мне подсказывает что если бы подтверждение Его Святейшества было в пользу Тхае Дордже, то в отношении данного вопроса скепсиса у Тхае Дордже было бы намного меньше.




> Так что, Артём, не убедили.


Убедить Вас в неправильности суждений - не является моей целью. Я лишь привёл важные на мой взгляд свидетельства для того, чтобы описываемая здесь ситуация приобрела большую целостность.

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Тут забыли еще один важный момент. По два теперь не только Кармапы, но и Джамгона Конгтрула, а может и других тулку. 
Новое перерождение Джамгона Конгтрула, опознанное Кармапой Тхае Дордже, опознал и подтвердил также Е.С. Пенор Ринпоче. (!!!) Так что, если Е.С. Пенор Ринпоче подтвердил правильность выбора Кармапы, не означает ли это автоматическое подтверждение легитимности и самого Кармапы Тхае Дордже как Кармапы?  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (10.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Налджорпа

А 15-х Далай-Лам тоже будет как минимум два. Одного "найдет" с благословения партии и правительства "китайский" Панчен-Лама, ну а другого соответственно Ламы из диаспоры в изгнании.

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (06.02.2011), Torkwemada (10.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

В дзен есть коан о том, как Нансен убивает кошку, потому что два крыла монастыря ссорились, не могли решить, какому крылу она принадлежит. И ведь все монахи очень любили эту кошку. Просто забрать ее у одних и отдать другим не было бы верным решением. Оставить все как есть - тоже было бы неправильным. Тогда Нансен занес над кошкой нож и сказал: если никто из вас не произнесет (дзенского) слова: я разрублю эту кошку на две части. Монахи молчали. Они были в тупике. Лишь вечером, когда пришел старший монах, он в ответ на вопрос Нансена положил соломенную сандалию на голову и вышел. На что Нансен крикнул вслед: если бы днем ты был в монастыре, кошка осталась бы жива. 

Этот коан учит любви без ограничений и препятствий, великой любви, великому состраданию. 

Сколько бы ни было в буддизме традиций, школ, сект, нужно помнить, что эти учения во всем многообразии ведут учеников к Дхарме Будды. Тех кто способен понимать тонкие намеки трудно увлечь пространными лекциями, тех кто нуждается в пространных лекциях не станет следовать прямым указаниям, тот, кто нуждается в прямых указаниях будет упускать тонкие намеки. 

Пока бытует мнение: только мой учитель реализован, только один (принятый мною, понятый мне) путь верен - неизбежны споры и разногласия. 

Даже к одному учителю приходят ученики с разными взглядами, с разными способностями, с разными влечениями и страхами. И куда чаще ученики не понимают не только направления, в котором нужно практиковать, но и места, в котором они находятся прямо сейчас. 

Два кармапы - это следствие привязанностей людей к чему-то помимо Дхармы Будды. Кто-то говорит, что Тибет (географически, как регион) важен для Дхармы. Кто-то говорит, что важны определенные учителя и их конкретные перевоплощения. Эти привязанности порождают проблемы в практике. Это питает споры и разногласия, которые лишь проявились в данной ситуации. Разве можно сказать, что разных взглядов и семян для споров не было, когда кармапа был лишь в одном лице?

Это очень хорошая ситуация для преодоления заблуждений и омрачений. Великая любовь не исключает ни одного существа, великое сострадание есть понимание причин и следствий любых устремлений, без каких-либо исключений.

----------

Denli (26.01.2011), Dorje Dugarov (10.01.2011), Svarog (10.01.2011), Tong Po (10.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.01.2011), Алексей Самохин (11.01.2011), Андрей Кучеренко (26.01.2011), Дмитрий Кравченко (18.01.2011), Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.12.2012), Еше Нинбо (11.01.2011), Лада Никитина (15.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Нея (11.01.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (26.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Во истину BTR правильно сказал!

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Здравствуйте. дорогие форумчане! Слышала, что на сегодняшний день есть два Кармапы...Как так получилось?


Сегодняшняя ситуация не нова. Есть классная книга "Блистательное величие" про жизнь в старом Тибете. http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3547809/
Там много чего интересного написано, в том числе и про Далай Лам, Кармап и других товарищей.

----------

Denli (26.01.2011), YanaYa (26.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Vega

И ещё одна книга на англ.:

Lea Terhune
*"Karmapa: The politics of Reincarnation"*

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

В индийском штате Сикким подготовлена манифестация за восстановление 17-го Кармапы в Румтеке (17 сентября 2010).

----------

Вова Л. (26.01.2011), Стивен (26.01.2011)

----------


## Стивен

Мда, кажется история с двумя Кармапами между Пекином и Тибетским правительством в изгнании выходит на новый уровень. 

http://savetibet.ru/2011/01/30/karma...legations.html

Как это печально.

----------


## Denli

> http://savetibet.ru/2011/01/30/karma...legations.html


Это серьезный косяк: Оле Нидал получил отличную тему для разговоров...

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Во всем мире монастыри принимают от верующих подношения в различных формах – и в этом нет ничего странного, нового или необычного”, – отмечает офис Кармапы, упоминая, что 28 января этот факт подчеркнул и офис Далай-ламы. Оказавшиеся в центре полицейского расследования наличные средства “являются подношениями, полученными на благотворительные цели от учеников” из Индии и разных стран, “пожелавших поддержать различные благотворительные мероприятия Его Святейшества”. “Всякие предположения, что эти подношения намечалось использовать на незаконные цели, являются клеветническими”, – указывается в заявлении.


Ну тут все просто: в Индии принимают подношения люди/монахи с такой "чековой книжкой". Т.е. жертвователю дают оригинал, у собирающего остается копия.

Надо просто попросить предъявить доки о пожертвованиях на те суммы, которые нашли. Иначе это действительно могут быть и не пожертвования вовсе, а какие то, к примеру, криминальные деньги, которые "отмывают", вкладывая в гостиничный бизнес того же Мак Леода.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2011)

----------


## Налджорпа

Ну что-ж, в вопросе о двух Кармапах подтверждается на чьей стороне бизнес и политика, а на чьей стороне Дхарма....

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну что-ж, в вопросе о двух Кармапах подтверждается на чьей стороне бизнес и политика, а на чьей стороне Дхарма....


Ага. А если Тхае Дордже тоже понесут большие подношения, вы тоже будете говорить о деньгах? Или скажите, что деньги несут в правильном направлении, а другое направление неправильное,поскольку туда их нести перестали ?

----------

Артем Тараненко (31.01.2011), Гьялцен (01.02.2011), Джигме (31.01.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (31.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Ну что-ж, в вопросе о двух Кармапах подтверждается на чьей стороне бизнес и политика, а на чьей стороне Дхарма....


На чьей же? и чем подтверждается?

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (31.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

То-то и оно, Александр, что ничего не подтверждается подобным образом. Ни той ни другой сторонами.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (31.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2011)

----------


## Налджорпа

Ну да, миллионы долларов и куча денег в китайских юанях - это обычное дело для монахов... Индийская полиция - тоже не совсем дураки, я думаю...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну да, миллионы долларов и куча денег в китайских юанях - это обычное дело для монахов... Индийская полиция - тоже не совсем дураки, я думаю...


Там были деньги не только в китайских юанях (сейчас банки РФ работать начинают с юанями - они тоже продались?). Наверняка у Тхае Дордже тоже подобные пожертвования есть.

Так что необоснованный довод.

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Налджорпа

Речь идет о скрытых, нигде не учтенных МИЛЛИОНАХ долларов!!!! В Индии полиция дураки совсем? Во все монастыри ломится?

----------


## Alekk

> Мда, кажется история с двумя Кармапами между Пекином и Тибетским правительством в изгнании выходит на новый уровень. 
> 
> http://savetibet.ru/2011/01/30/karma...legations.html
> 
> Как это печально.


Статья - пустышка. Но осадочек от таких статей остается. В памяти застревают три слова: "деньги, полиция, Кармапа". На это и нацелены подобные статьи. 

Кармапа Ченно!

----------

Гьялцен (01.02.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Речь идет о скрытых, нигде не учтенных МИЛЛИОНАХ долларов!!!! В Индии полиция дураки совсем? Во все монастыри ломится?


В статье есть интересный момент:
Парламентские лидеры напомнили, что Гьялва Кармапа рисковал своей жизнью, уйдя в изгнание из Тибета в юном возрасте, и с тех пор постоянно находится под надзором индийских служб безопасности. Все мероприятия с его участием проходят под контролем индийского правительства, а для того, чтобы получить аудиенцию, требуется предварительное разрешение индийской полиции; в этом депутаты тибетского парламента имели возможность убедиться перед встречей с ним 28 января. *Таким образом, полиция располагает информацией о каждом случае, когда он получает пожертвования*.

Не додумывайте то, чего нет. Пока что-либо не доказано, показывать свое незнание не стоит

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (06.02.2011), Гьялцен (01.02.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (31.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2011)

----------


## Alekk

> Речь идет о скрытых, нигде не учтенных МИЛЛИОНАХ долларов!!!! В Индии полиция дураки совсем? Во все монастыри ломится?


Если это незаконно, и в Индии полиция не дураки, то будет громкое судебное дело и кого-нибудь из администрации посадят. В противном случае цель этой шумихи в самой шумихе.

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Речь идет о скрытых, нигде не учтенных МИЛЛИОНАХ *долларов*!!!! В Индии полиция дураки совсем? Во все монастыри ломится?


Вообще-то речь шла об индийских рупиях. Кросскурс 100 INR = 2.1822 USD Так что там даже до сотен тысяч не дотягивает  :Big Grin:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (31.01.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2011)

----------


## Налджорпа

Ну что-же, я ни коем случае не хочу поколебать вашу веру в Ургьена Тринле, если она у вас есть... Это ваша карма... Я же для себя необходимые выводы сделал. Удачи!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну что-же, я ни коем случае не хочу поколебать вашу веру в Ургьена Тринле, если она у вас есть... Это ваша карма... Я же для себя необходимые выводы сделал. Удачи!


Прошу без громких слов. Обвинять кого-либо за то, что еще не доказано - это мягко говоря навет. Так что карма соответствующая обретена не мной. Тем более что своего мнения  как-то озвучивал.

Тема закрывается. Если кто желает поругаться как это бывает - в личке или на других форумах.
For Налджорпа. Необоснованная клевета на того или иного учителя противоречит правилам форума. Пока только предупреждение.

Тема возможно будет открыта, когда появятся другие сведения

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (06.02.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2011)

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

28 января 2011 вооруженной полицией в монастыре Гьюто, неподалеку от Дхарамсалы (Химачал Прадеш, Индия), был произведен незаконный обыск, в ходе которого была изъята сумма, в районе одного миллиона долларов, в иностранной валюте. Должностные религиозные лица были задержаны и арестованы. Таким образом, лидер Тибетского Буддизма, имеющий миллионы последователей по всему миру - XVII Кармапа Огьен Тринле Дордже и его офис были оскорблены и унижены неуважением закона и норм права.
В свете этого инцидента, официальными представителями правительства была вызвана политическая инвектива, направленная против тибетских беженцев. В СМИ развернута спланированная кампания, направленная на то, чтобы опорочить Его Святейшество Кармапу и обратить общественное мнение против него.
Вспыхнула очередная волна дискуссий о том, что  XVII Кармапа Огьен Тринле Дордже является «агентом китайского правительства» и располагает денежными средствами, полученными в ходе незаконных сделок.
«Мы категорически отрицаем наличие каких бы то ни было связей с любыми органами китайского правительства. Кармапа испытывает глубокие чувства к народу великой Индии, страны, в которой вот уже много лет он имеет возможность исповедовать свою религию. У нас давние, хорошие рабочие отношения с демократическим правительством Индии, которое всегда демонстрировало высокую толерантность в отношении самых разных культу и вероисповеданий. У нас есть большое число последователей во многих странах, которые доверяют нам и полагаются на нас в своей вере. Их личные пожертвования помогли школе Кагью осуществить общественно-значимые программы, принесшие пользу тысячам людей в Индии и за ее рубежами”.

“Во всем мире монастыри принимают от верующих подношения в различных формах – и в этом нет ничего странного, нового или необычного”, – отмечает офис Кармапы, упоминая, что 28 января этот факт подчеркнул и офис Далай-ламы. Оказавшиеся в центре полицейского расследования наличные средства “являются подношениями, полученными на благотворительные цели от учеников” из Индии и разных стран, “пожелавших поддержать различные благотворительные мероприятия Его Святейшества”. “Всякие предположения, что эти подношения намечалось использовать на незаконные цели, являются клеветой”, – указывается в заявлении.

Парламентские лидеры напомнили, что Гьялва Кармапа рисковал своей жизнью, уйдя в изгнание из Тибета в юном возрасте, и с тех пор постоянно находится под надзором индийских служб безопасности. Все мероприятия с его участием проходят под контролем индийского правительства, а для того, чтобы получить аудиенцию, требуется предварительное разрешение индийской полиции; в этом депутаты тибетского парламента имели возможность убедиться перед встречей с ним 28 января. Таким образом, полиция располагает информацией о каждом случае, когда он получает пожертвования.

Как глава духовной школы тибетского буддизма, пользующийся глубоким уважением и почетом в среде тибетцев, Гьялва Кармапа постоянно сосредоточен на изучении и продвижении буддизма, мира во всем мире, защиты окружающей среды, он много делает для разрешения политических и духовных проблем Тибета. Что касается подношений, то Гьялва Кармапа не может вникать во все подробности – этим должен заниматься административный штат, отметили участники пресс-конференции. Следует с уважением относиться к результатам следствия, которое проводится представителями индийского правительства, однако любые поднимаемые в связи с этим вопросы, имеющие целью очернить репутацию Гьялва Кармапы, абсолютно беспочвенны, подчеркнули лидеры тибетского парламента в изгнании.
Направлено открытое письмо, о защите тибетских беженцев в штате Химачал-Прадеш, в управление Верховного комиссара ООН по делам беженцев.
Миллионы последователей Кармапы уверены в незаконных действиях полиции и беспочвенных подозрениях.

http://www.kagyu-kdl.ru/
http://www.kagyuoffice.org/

----------

DinDin (04.02.2011), Dorje Dugarov (03.02.2011), Galina (03.02.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (03.02.2011), Аллехандро (03.02.2011), Дордже (03.02.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Сергей Ч (04.02.2011)

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

Официальное заявление Администрации Гьялванга Кармапы

Мы категорически опровергаем любые обвинения, выдвинутые против Его Святейшества Кармапы и его администрации, как беспочвенные и носящие исключительно спекулятивный характер.

Мы подтверждаем, что из помещений монастыря было изъято около 50 миллионов рупий (экв. 1 млн. долларов США). Эта сумму составляют пожертвования, добровольно поднесенные Его Святейшеству Кармапе последователями со всего мира для того, чтобы обеспечить претворение в жизнь важных социальных и духовных мероприятий школы Карма Кагью.

С 2002 г. наша администрация просит разрешения открыть банковский счет для хранения поступающих подношений в соответсвии с правилами, предусмотренными в Постановлении об иностранной валюте. До тех пор, пока подобное разрешение не будет получено, монастырь продолжает исправно вести учет и хранить денежные средства в своих помещениях. В данный момент мы предоставляем властям свидетельствующие об этом доказательства.

Что касается денежных средств, найденных в китайской валюте, мы бы хотели подчеркнуть, что множество приверженцев Его Святейшества Кармапы – это тибетцы из Тибета, а также буддисты из материкового Китая, которые делают подношения в юанях. Доля денежных средств в китайской валюте составляет всего 10 % всей изъятой суммы, включающей наличные в валюте более, чем 20-ти стран. Кроме того, ценность купюр в китайской валюте варьируется от одного юаня до более крупных деноминаций, что отчетливо свидетелествует о том, что деньги поступили из различных, индивидуальных источников.       

Важно также отметить, что Администрация Кармапы была создана для того, чтобы Кармапы могли посвящать все свое время и энергию исполнению роли духовных лидеров. Офис занимается всеми мирскими делами Его Святейшества Кармапы, включающими заведование пожертвованиями и управление финансами. Таким образом, Его Святейшество Кармапа имеет возможность исполнять свои священные обязанности духовного наставника огромной и почитаемой школы.      

Мы рады заметить, что СМИ и общественность больше не верит в заявления, утверждающие что Его Святейшество Кармапа поддерживает связь с подразделениями Китайского правительства с целью противодействия движению за независимость Тибета и связанных с ним событитий. Его Святейшество Далай-лама поставил точку в этом вопросе, подчеркнув, что обвинение является ложным. Он сказал, что знает, насколько преданным и высокодуховным человеком является Кармапа и добавил, что все обвинения и утверждения подобного рода будут сняты, и наша школа оправдана в результате этого или любого другого расследования. Его Святейшество безгранично благодарен за убежище, предоставленное ему народом и правительством Индии и искренне  желает только блага этой стране, являющейся родиной его веры и в течение многих лет позволяющей эту веру свободно исповедовать.   

Что касается обвинений в незаконной сделке, связанной с приобретением земельной собственности, следует отметить, что с 2000 г.  Его Святейшество Кармапа проживает во временной резиденции. Поскольку эти помещения принадлежат другой школе тибетского буддизма, начиная с 2007 г. Фонд Карма Гарчен пытался приобрести землю, чтобы построить новую резиденцию и монастырь. Когда в 2010 г. Фонд нашел подходящую для постройки землю, он информировал офис областного инкассатора Дхарамсалы и попросил разрешения на оформление сделки купли-продажи. Это прошение было подкреплено сопроводительным письмом из Цетральной Тибетской Администрации Его Святейшества Далай-ламы. Фонд получил как «сертификат о сущности сделки», так и «сертификат-разрешение» из городского и районного департамента планирования правительства штата Химачал-Прадеш, которые свидетельствовали о разрешении проведения сделки по покупке земли.    
Господин Ашутош и Господин Санджай, арестованные за хранение 10 млн. индийских рупий, представляли интересы продавца земли. Деньги, которые они везли, были получены ими в счет частичной оплаты покупки земли, на которую были оформлены все необходимые разрешения в соответсвующих правительственных департаментах. Продавец настоял на оплате наличными. Приобретение имущества за наличный расчет является абсолютно законным в Индии. Школа Карма Кагью получила большую часть этих наличных средств в виде подношений во время ежегодной пуджи, проходящей в Бодхгае, штат Бихар.      

Мы будем продолжать предоставлять информацию по мере ее поступления. Тем не мене, нашей главной задачей остается сотрудничество с проводимым следствием.

Контактные лица для прессы:  
Карма Тобтэн (Karma Topden),
бывший посол Индии в Монголии,
бывший член Парламенты,
Советник офиса Администрации ЕС Кармапы.

Деки Чунгьялпа (Deki Chungyalpa),
Советник офиса Администрации ЕС Кармапы.
koapress@gmail.com
(91) 8894 502 910

Источник: 
/www.kagyuoffice.org/
www.kagyu-kdl.ru

----------

Dorje Dugarov (05.02.2011), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (06.02.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (04.02.2011), Лада Никитина (04.02.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.02.2011), Сергей Ч (04.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.02.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

На английском. По третьей ссылке речь идет об еще одном нарушении закона

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/i...ow/7425201.cms

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/i...ow/7425563.cms

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/i...ow/7426034.cms

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

"The Flight of a Karmapa" - now on YouTube

After Urgyen Trinley Rinpoche left Tibet by the change of 1999 / 2000, a Hong Kong-based journalist, Suzanna Cheung, had strong doubts about the official releases about the runaway of the Karmapa claimant. Examining the case a bit deeper, she discovered irritating facts. Some months later, under the guidance of Yoichi Shimatsu, the film "The Flight of a Karmapa" came out. 


The film now is available on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2adETbuwpv0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jdddh-JIjs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGS4JofOFQI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUdX97gYjn4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x788L5vjjKs

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> На английском. По третьей ссылке речь идет об еще одном нарушении закона


Жуть какая, сельхозку не перевели  :Smilie:

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

в свете творящегося в нашей стране, чемодан черного нала тоже ничего особенного  :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Да ладно, какой там чемодан! Слезы одни

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Да ладно, какой там чемодан! Слезы одни


Речь идет о миллионе с лишним долларов. Если это "слезы", то я счастлив за Вас))

----------


## Карма Палджор

Гавайский. Там также говориться, что юани были не только крупными купюрами, но и в виде монет. И они были не единственной валютой.

А что? В подношениях Тхае Дордже юаней не замечено? Сомневаюсь. Скорее всего также есть китайские ученики.

Впрочем обвинять голословно без отсутствия ясных доказательств Ургьен Тинлея не стоит. Пока вина не доказано всё можно считать наветами и сплетнями.

----------

Denli (06.02.2011), Гьялцен (07.02.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Гавайский. Там также говориться, что юани были не только крупными купюрами, но и в виде монет. И они были не единственной валютой.
> 
> А что? В подношениях Тхае Дордже юаней не замечено? Сомневаюсь. Скорее всего также есть китайские ученики.
> 
> Впрочем обвинять голословно без отсутствия ясных доказательств Ургьен Тинлея не стоит. Пока вина не доказано всё можно считать наветами и сплетнями.


Вообще-то я ни слова не сказал про юани, как и вообще слова каких-либо обвинений. И Кармапа Тхайе Дордже в данной ситуации вообще не при делах. Так что не стоит столь эмоционально реагировать.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вообще-то я ни слова не сказал про юани, как и вообще слова каких-либо обвинений. И Кармапа Тхайе Дордже в данной ситуации вообще не при делах. Так что не стоит столь эмоционально реагировать.


А эмоций в общем-то и не было  :Smilie:

----------


## Denli

> Речь идет о миллионе с лишним долларов. Если это "слезы", то я счастлив за Вас))


А можно поинтересоваться на какие деньги ваш учитель гоняет по шоссе со скоростью 200 (как он сам любил писать: люблю гонять по автобану со скоростью 200), на какие деньги он прягает с парашютом (развлечение тоже не копеечное), сколько у него денег на личном счете, и сколько денег на счетах и в кассах различных филиалов вашей сети?

----------

Арису Кеншин (03.08.2012), Артем Тараненко (06.02.2011), Борис Оширов (06.02.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Гавайский и Денли. Давайте-ка без перехода на личности.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Гавайский. Сообщение будет удалено снова. Если предыдущее сообщение Денли хотя бы касается темы, то ваше нет. Предупреждения уже были, дальше будут подарки

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта ввиду холивара

----------

Denli (06.02.2011), filoleg (06.02.2011), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (06.02.2011), Мошэ (13.03.2011), Нея (07.02.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (06.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.02.2011)

----------

